# level needed on beep test



## gman620 (5 Aug 2007)

Ok Ive looked and looked, I have found old info saying level 6 is the MIN. standard for the beep test.  Is this still true? And I know do your best, do what your told, dont be lazy and do the minimum, I just want to make sure Im at LEAST a pass.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2007)

Locked.....

I personaly posted the table showing the standards for the EXPRES test on this site

milnet.ca staff


----------

